# Who has preference?



## beanb41 (Jun 13, 2009)

Does a DAE Gold member have preference for exchanges over a member who has deposited weeks in advance into the exchange pool?
If so I believe this is unfair as without early exchanges DAE would have no inventory to exchange with and nothing to offer "Gold" members


----------



## beanb41 (Jun 21, 2009)

beanb41 said:


> Does a DAE Gold member have preference for exchanges over a member who has deposited weeks in advance into the exchange pool?
> If so I believe this is unfair as without early exchanges DAE would have no inventory to exchange with and nothing to offer "Gold" members



Im very disappointed that the DAE rep has chosen to ignore my request. It seems that DAE are more concerned about getting their members to pay for what was once the norm and giving preference to same rather than treating their members who provide them with the stock similar consideration.
It is all right for DAE to allow for an exchange to be granted before ensuring a deposit but without deposits they are out of business.


----------



## Ask DAE (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm sorry, I didn't catch your 6/13 posting. 

Just give us a call and we can help you if you have a specific scenario with which we can help. We will gladly work with any member who is an early depositor. You are right - without early depositors we have a real problem. 

Right now we are offering early depositors an extension on their credit by starting the 3 year period at the date of check in rather than at the time of deposit (must deposit at least 6 months in advance). 

We are now working on a couple of more incentives for early depositors like a a voucher for an additional $99 bonus week (any bonus week regardless of posted price for $99). We will be working on more. As you mentionn it is critical that we keep a steady flow of deposits coming into the pool all the time. 

As for: "It is all right for DAE to allow for an exchange to be granted before ensuring a deposit but without deposits they are out of business."

We don't issue exchanges without a deposit so I'm not sure how to address this. We always make sure that for every piece of inventory that goes to an exchanger a deposit comes into the system to offset the exchange. 

Thanks


----------



## beanb41 (Aug 13, 2009)

Where are we at with the "Free" bonus weeks and will they be applicable worldwide. I spoke with the NZ office yesterday and they know nothing about it. I am confused about the deposit and check in dates referred to. Could you please clarify. 
They did confirm though that all things being equal a Gold Advantage member who has yet to deposit his week has preference over a non Gold Advantage member who has deposited his week when it comes to allocating a request.
I still think this sucks as DAE could have already used that week and been paid for it and the non Gold member is still disadvantaged.
Thanks


----------



## claire (Sep 25, 2009)

*DAE please reply.. early deposit incentives & other questions.*

Hello DAE representative,

Firstly thank you for being here to answer our questions. Much appreciated!

It is now September, no reply was given to the above poster concerning the new incentive (for early deposits) being put into place. 

In case that post was missed in the past, I too would like to know. I have been giving DAE my weeks for 4 years now, always very early deposits.

It would be nice if I could be rewarded for this. 

Has the early deposit incentives that was mentioned earlier in this thread been implimented? This was referring to all bonus weeks offered at $99 (regardless of price) to early depositors. 

Are there any other new incentives you have to offer to reward those of us who deposit early?

I would also like to be certain that when I call DAE with my 3 weeks 2010, that I will be given the 3yr expiry reflecting 2013 expiry date (start from date of check in rather than date of deposit). I would appreciate a confirmation on this in case that some DAE representatives do not know about this...

I also would like feedback about the following:
My resort is not on your high demand resort list for the $1 exchange offer, which I find a bit odd, since the moment I give DAE my weeks, they have always been taken immediately! 

I own at Club Vacances Toute Saisons in Beaupré Quebec, Canada. The resort is a short 25 minute (max) drive to old Quebec City, 5 minute drive to the Mont St. Anne ski resort (open all year round & offers summer activities). This region doesn't have many timeshares and its a very touristy destination.

Asides, DAE doesn't receive many deposits from this region, when I look (which is often) there is never anything available for Quebec. BC, Ontario seems to always have availability, but not Quebec. This makes me assume that this resort should be in the high demand list?? No? 

Awaiting reply to all the above questions before I deposit my 3 weeks. Thanks DAE.

Best regards,


----------



## Ask DAE (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello Claire: 

Thanks for your inquiry - following are some answers: 

_It is now September, no reply was given to the above poster concerning the new incentive (for early deposits) being put into place. In case that post was missed in the past, I too would like to know. I have been giving DAE my weeks for 4 years now, always very early deposits.
It would be nice if I could be rewarded for this. _


*Yes we have early incentive options you can take advantage of right now: 

1. If you deposit six months in advance, we start your three year credit from the time of check in. 

2. Also, starting October 1st (until the end of November), if you deposit a 2010 week, we will give you a $99 bonus week voucher. Any posted bonus week for $99 regardless of published price online. *


_Has the early deposit incentives that was mentioned earlier in this thread been implimented? This was referring to all bonus weeks offered at $99 (regardless of price) to early depositors. _

*Yes, but it doesn't start until October 1st. This is a worldwide offer, but every region has set its own prices and terms. Our offer is only good for North American Bonus weeks as we do not control the other office's pricing. *

_I would also like to be certain that when I call DAE with my 3 weeks 2010, that I will be given the 3yr expiry reflecting 2013 expiry date (start from date of check in rather than date of deposit). I would appreciate a confirmation on this in case that some DAE representatives do not know about this..._

*Yes - 3 year credit against your deposits. And the start date for the credit begins on date of check in BUT the deposits need to be 6 months in advance.* 

_I also would like feedback about the following:
My resort is not on your high demand resort list for the $1 exchange offer, which I find a bit odd, since the moment I give DAE my weeks, they have always been taken immediately! 

I own at Club Vacances Toute Saisons in Beaupré Quebec, Canada. The resort is a short 25 minute (max) drive to old Quebec City, 5 minute drive to the Mont St. Anne ski resort (open all year round & offers summer activities). This region doesn't have many timeshares and its a very touristy destination.

Asides, DAE doesn't receive many deposits from this region, when I look (which is often) there is never anything available for Quebec. BC, Ontario seems to always have availability, but not Quebec. This makes me assume that this resort should be in the high demand list?? No? 

Awaiting reply to all the above questions before I deposit my 3 weeks. Thanks DAE._

*You are a regular depositor with a good deposit, we can work with you. We may very well be adding to the Prime Time rewards list soon. Our exchange counselors are here to help so give us a call. 

Thanks again for the inquiries!*


----------



## claire (Sep 25, 2009)

*Thank you DAE for reply.. some additional explanations..*

Thank you DAE for your reply. Much appreciated!

I called DAE today and spoke with a wonderful rep, and told her that I had posted here. All of my questions were very well answered, very professional and friendly.

I am very pleased to confirm that my resort, in Beaupré, Quebec Canada is amoung the prime time regions! Hourray!

Quebec region has been prime time for some time now, but I have never received benefit for this because I had deposited back in 2007 (all my 2008 and 2009 weeks, 6 in total).  

The weeks I still have in bank (to use as exchanges), three 2008 (expires 2010) and three 2009 (expires 2011) sadly will not be good to use towards the prime time reward, $1 exchange fee, even though my resort is a prime time resort, because they were deposited back in 2007. Boy did I miss out on that one!  

Today I deposited my 2010 weeks (3). These weeks will be good for the prime time reward, $1 exchange fee.  

I certainly am glad I addressed this in detail with the kind person I spoke with, as I was never aware that our resort was prime time, I hadn't seen it on the list, maybe because the list was not refreshed with additional areas that have been since added, and the fact that I had seen the list in a post some time ago... 

As I mentioned in my earlier post above, I found this quite odd since the deposited weeks are always immediately taken. I was told that there is even a wait list to get into my home resort! Hourray! 

So I just wanted to post here to thank you for your reply, and to let fellow TUGgers know what was explained to me. 

Thank you once again! Kindest regards, 
Claire ;-)


----------



## Ask DAE (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Claire, 

Thanks! Quebec has not been on the Primetime Rewards list in the past. When we got your email, we checked outstanding requests for Quebec and found that requests have indeed increased and making Quebec a Primtetime destination made sense. While we were discussing, you were on the phone with Elsa and it was done. 

Remember the Primetime Rewards list of qualifying destinations change, so check the list out on www.daelive.com in the member lounge and in FAQ's.  

We are updating now, so give us a day. 

Thanks again


----------



## claire (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you very much! Merci mille fois! ;-)

Long life to DAE!!!


----------



## eschjw (Oct 5, 2009)

*early deposit incentives and Gold Advantage*

I am Gold Advantage member and am about to deposit a September 2010 week to complete an exchange request that you have on hold for me (THANKS DAE !). As a Gold Member will I get a 10% discount when I use the $99 bonus week early deposit voucher? Also please explain the details of using the voucher, how long it is valid for and how it shows up on my account. So far I have not seen any mention of the deposit incentive on you web site.  

Thanks,
Joe


----------

